# The Wii U



## Justin (Nov 15, 2012)

Well folks, Nintendo's next generation system is finally here on Sunday! Anyone else here picking one up or am I alone? If so, what games are you getting? Basic or Deluxe set?

EDIT: I'm now a proud owner of a Deluxe Set including Nintendo Land plus NSMBU! Add me to your friends and we can be BFFs.  FearMyWrench is my ID. Search for it through Miiverse and send me a request that way for the easiest method.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, I'll be getting my Wii U Deluxe Set next week, but not on the launch day seeing I pre-ordered it. I expect to play this system on November 23rd, unless something went wrong in the process.
That console itself looks very promising.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 15, 2012)

Not getting one until an ANIMAL CROSSING WII U (sorry for caps) comes out or even a decent title. I got more things to spend more money on.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 15, 2012)

Going to be looking out for online deals on Black Friday.  Otherwise I'll just get it whenever.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 15, 2012)

Ended up canceling my pre-order. It was either the WiiU or an Electric Guitar. This is what I chose:


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 15, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Ended up canceling my pre-order. It was either the WiiU or an Electric Guitar. This is what I chose:



Mhm, mhm... Good choice.


----------



## AmenFashion (Nov 15, 2012)

I'll be waiting for possible Black Friday deal on this. 
I definitely want it at some point, but I'm in no rush to get one.


----------



## Brad (Nov 15, 2012)

Will get it later, probably, there's still a chance I might get it on Sunday. But, there's only launch title I really want, and that's ZombieU.


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2012)

doesnt come here until the 30th but even still not getting one on launch, maybe mid/late 2013


----------



## jvgsjeff (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll be getting mine next week (hopefully by Wednesday). Basic set, Mario U, Scribblenauts, and Batman.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 16, 2012)

I won't be getting it anytime soon sadly. Maybe sometime next year.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 16, 2012)

Will probally get it for my birthday. Date seems too close to Christmas.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 16, 2012)

I won't be getting the Wii U anytime soon. Unless I manage to get the job and have the money to waste on such a thing. Even then I probably won't be buying this system until there's at least 5 really good games that I could play and not beat in 2 days.

Ah, the joys of being in the lower middle class.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 16, 2012)

I might get it on Black Friday or even Cyber Monday


----------



## Lyla (Nov 17, 2012)

I pre ordered the bundle that has Nintendo land in it. Not getting it till Christmas though.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 17, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Ended up canceling my pre-order. It was either the WiiU or an Electric Guitar. This is what I chose:



Good replay value

@Thread: Nintendo's been sucky lately and I will pick this up in the next couple years.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 17, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Good replay value
> 
> @Thread: Nintendo's been sucky lately and I will pick this up in the next couple years.


I wish I could get it on BF, but I just want to hear some reviews first.

This is coming from a person who got his 3DS a year from its release.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 17, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I wish I could get it on BF, but I just want to hear some reviews first.
> 
> This is coming from a person who got his 3DS a year from its release.



I was super disappointed after getting my 3DS at launch. THERE WERE NO ****ING GAMES. The Wii U has better launch games, but none of them make me want to get it right away. I think they forgot that games make the actual console.


----------



## Micah (Nov 17, 2012)

I'll get one either after the price drop, or when Smash Bros. comes out...whichever comes first.


----------



## Pelshko (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm hoping to a Wii U on November 30th. I didn't have the money for the deluxe set, but I'm still pretty hyped 

Not sure what games I'm gonna for it yet. Maybe Zombi U or NSMBU


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 17, 2012)

SockHead said:


> I was super disappointed after getting my 3DS at launch. THERE WERE NO ****ING GAMES. The Wii U has better launch games, but none of them make me want to get it right away. I think they forgot that games make the actual console.



I know, I just have this feeling that most of the games feel like tech demos. I don't know, maybe its just me.


----------



## Justin (Nov 17, 2012)

Honestly, this alone is enough to make me get the system. It looks beautiful. Some of those lighting effects too...


----------



## Jake (Nov 17, 2012)

^ Yeah that's why I plan on getting it, too. the graphics and **** are really great


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 17, 2012)

I will get it but not on release.... :-(


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 18, 2012)

If there is a Zelda game coming out anytime next year for the Wii U, that'll probably be the trigger for me to buy it.

It looks really good but I know I'm not going to be able to afford it, especially with there only being two games announced I like for it. But at least when it comes out there will be people here who will be showing stuff on it.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> If there is a Zelda game coming out anytime next year for the Wii U, that'll probably be the trigger for me to buy it.
> 
> It looks really good but I know I'm not going to be able to afford it, especially with there only being two games announced I like for it. But at least when it comes out there will be people here who will be showing stuff on it.


Zelda is a smack for me: I'm buying it
But right now, I only think Nintendo Land and NSMBU are worth it. The Wii U is almost a bit pointless for me since its more family oriented, only me and my brother would play it.


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Ended up canceling my pre-order. It was either the WiiU or an Electric Guitar. This is what I chose:



My roommate has the same guitar.

Better play it, you ****. No Mega Man covers either.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 18, 2012)

I am hoping that on Friday, November 30th, I would be able to purchase myself a Nintendo Wii U Premium Bundle with Nintendo Land, New Super Mario Bros. U, Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed and finally a Nintendo Wii U Pro Controller.
That would be the perfect purchase for me!


----------



## crystal_skull (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm probably not going to get it mainly because I spend more time on PS3 and I dont have the money for a Wii U but it looks really nice.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

I seriously don't have the money for nothing. I am thinking about trading in my Wii but I don't want to lose my ACCF data...
So I might as well save it to an SD card

I am NOT getting the regular 8GB one. It already wastes 4GB so the system can even BOTHER to run. That's why I hope the deluxe is not limited edition.


----------



## Fire_Fist (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm getting it on day one (For me it's not out until the 30th of this month), I preordered the Deluxe set with Nintendo Land and will probably get NSMBU and/or ZombiU for Christmas. As for launch window games... definitely Pikmin 3!


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

Fire_Fist said:


> I'm getting it on day one (For me it's not out until the 30th of this month), I preordered the Deluxe set with Nintendo Land and will probably get NSMBU and/or ZombiU for Christmas. As for launch window games... definitely Pikmin 3!


Lucky, but its out today for me sooo....


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 18, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I seriously don't have the money for nothing. I am thinking about trading in my Wii but I don't want to lose my ACCF data...
> So I might as well save it to an SD card.


You can't save ACCF data to an SD Card, I have tried...
But Nintendo has said there will be a way to transfer Nintendo Wii data to your Nintendo Wii U.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> You can't save ACCF data to an SD Card, I have tried...
> But Nintendo has said there will be a way to transfer Nintendo Wii data to your Nintendo Wii U.



I know... I actually tried 
Yeah, there was a video. It said you needed an SD card


----------



## Elliot (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll get Wii U when the price of it is like wut, 100 dollars? :3
I don't plan on getting any new console soon :3


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

Elliot said:


> I'll get Wii U when the price of it is like wut, 100 dollars? :3
> I don't plan on getting any new console soon :3


I'll get Wii U at that time too

I only plan for NEW LEAF, NEW LEAF, NEW LEAF


----------



## crystal_skull (Nov 18, 2012)

Id rather use that money and get a 3DS and New Leaf.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

crystal_skull said:


> Id rather use that money and get a 3DS and New Leaf.



Totally, there arent many good games for the U yet either

Waiting for Zelda and Animal Crossing U games


----------



## crystal_skull (Nov 18, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Totally, there arent many good games for the U yet either
> 
> Waiting for Zelda and Animal Crossing U games


Thats my only problem. Should I use that money and get a 3DS or wait for the price to go down and get a Wii U for a possible Animal Crossing U?


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

crystal_skull said:


> Thats my only problem. Should I use that money and get a 3DS or wait for the price to go down and get a Wii U for a possible Animal Crossing U?



Its going to be a LONG time for ACU. Get a 3DS


----------



## Justin (Nov 18, 2012)

Well, this ****ing sucks.

My Wii U is broken. No video output and a blinking blue light. Of course, it's sold out everywhere so I can't get a replacement. Found this too: http://techforums.nintendo.com/message/77984

Only a little frustrating. :|


----------



## jvgsjeff (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow, that sucks. I hope this problem isn't widespread. Although that thread you posted certainly isn't very encouraging.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

Justin said:


> Well, this ****ing sucks.
> 
> My Wii U is broken. No video output and a blinking blue light. Of course, it's sold out everywhere so I can't get a replacement. Found this too: http://techforums.nintendo.com/message/77984
> 
> Only a little frustrating. :|


Aww, really? I feel bad for you 
I will get a lawyer and sue the quality assurance team.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 18, 2012)

Justin said:


> Well, this ****ing sucks.
> 
> My Wii U is broken. No video output and a blinking blue light. Of course, it's sold out everywhere so I can't get a replacement. Found this too: http://techforums.nintendo.com/message/77984
> 
> Only a little frustrating. :|


Well damn, my trip Tuesday to get mine is looking more and more grim.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 18, 2012)

Apparently, a lot of people are already having problems. Aside from the 1-4 hour update, it's having trouble reading disks for some people, some people cannot connect to the internet, some people cannot play Wii games; people aren't happy, Bob. Not. Happy.


----------



## Brad (Nov 18, 2012)

Guys, whatever you do...

*DON'T UNPLUG IT DURING THE SYSTEM UPDATE!*

Multiple people have said it will brick  your console.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

Brad said:


> Guys, whatever you do...
> 
> *DON'T UNPLUG IT DURING THE SYSTEM UPDATE!*
> 
> Multiple people have said it will brick  your console.


Its only been what, a couple of HOURS and there is so much bugs. TSK TSK NINTENDO.


----------



## m12 (Nov 18, 2012)

Mine's been fine so far. I'm crossing my fingers that nothing goes awry.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 18, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Its only been what, a couple of HOURS and there is so much bugs. TSK TSK NINTENDO.



Hardly a bug. Either way, you have to be a certified idiot to unplug/turn off the console while updating. Lose of power is a different story though.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 18, 2012)

Hopefully it'll get sorted out quickly.

Not a very good start, Nintendo.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 18, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Its only been what, a couple of HOURS and there is so much bugs. TSK TSK NINTENDO.


That's not a bug.  It's a bad idea to unplug anything while it's updating.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Nov 18, 2012)

True, but it's still not a wise design choice. The power could go out, or it could freeze up and the person has no choice. Maybe it had been going for hours longer than the person expected and he/she had to leave or get off the internet. So there are reasons it could happen besides just stupidity, but at any rate, it shouldn't ruin the system. But clearly Nintendo wasn't ready for launch (for whatever reason) and had to rush all this stuff at the last minute.


----------



## Brad (Nov 18, 2012)

The reason this launch is so messy, with 2 hour updates, and defective systems out of the box, is because, the system simply isn't ready. I am 99% certain that the only reason the system is having issues, is because The Big 'N', wanted to have the system out for Christmas. I mean, look at the success of the Wii during it's first Christmas. Amazing. And, from the looks of things, the Wii U is going to have close to the same response. So, I can definitely see the thought behind rushing the console.

*TL;DR: The Wii U is so buggy because, Nintendo rushed the console so they could make big bucks at Christmas. And it seems to be working.*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 19, 2012)

jvgsjeff said:


> True, but it's still not a wise design choice. The power could go out, or it could freeze up and the person has no choice. Maybe it had been going for hours longer than the person expected and he/she had to leave or get off the internet. So there are reasons it could happen besides just stupidity, but at any rate, it shouldn't ruin the system. But clearly Nintendo wasn't ready for launch (for whatever reason) and had to rush all this stuff at the last minute.



The system can run by itself while they are out, I see no reason why you'd have to take it off the net either. Yes, it's stupid, but Nintendo doesn't think ahead anymore. They showed that with the 3DS and they're showing it now.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Nov 19, 2012)

Some people don't like leaving things running when they're out of the house, especially if they'll be gone for a while. Or maybe they have to share the internet with someone else who needed it, etc. But yeah, it's funny because of how Nintendo said they learned from their mistakes with the 3DS launch and vowed to be prepared for the Wii U launch. Yeah, okay.


----------



## Jake (Nov 19, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> You can't save ACCF data to an SD Card, I have tried...
> But Nintendo has said there will be a way to transfer Nintendo Wii data to your Nintendo Wii U.


Ahh good. Figured there'd be some game transfer but i not following the Wii U so I didn't know but this is good



Brad said:


> The reason this launch is so messy, with 2 hour updates, and defective systems out of the box, is because, the system simply isn't ready. I am 99% certain that the only reason the system is having issues, is because The Big 'N', wanted to have the system out for Christmas. I mean, look at the success of the Wii during it's first Christmas. Amazing. And, from the looks of things, the Wii U is going to have close to the same response. So, I can definitely see the thought behind rushing the console.
> 
> *TL;DR: The Wii U is so buggy because, Nintendo rushed the console so they could make big bucks at Christmas. And it seems to be working.*



yeah. I never really expected it to have so many problems but meh. I'm not getting one for a while


----------



## Justin (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, there's a transfer tool. I'd tell you all about it except MY WII U IS ****ING BROKEN!


----------



## Justin (Nov 19, 2012)

Update for anyone who cares:

I got super lucky and Best Buy got a few more units in today. So far, this unit seems to be functioning properly so that's good. Running the System Update at the moment so once that's done I will post my Nintendo Network ID for anyone who wishes to add me!

EDIT: My Nintendo ID is FearMyWrench if anyone wants to add me. Recommended that you add through Miiverse so it sends a request otherwise I have to add your name too.


----------



## Jake (Nov 19, 2012)

Justin said:


> Update for anyone who cares:
> 
> I got super lucky and Best Buy got a few more units in today. So far, this unit seems to be functioning properly so that's good. Running the System Update at the moment so once that's done I will post my Nintendo Network ID for anyone who wishes to add me!
> 
> EDIT: My Nintendo ID is FearMyWrench if anyone wants to add me. Recommended that you add through Miiverse so it sends a request otherwise I have to add your name too.



so nintendo ID's are words like PSN and not numbers. cool


----------



## SockHead (Nov 19, 2012)

Brad said:


> The reason this launch is so messy, with 2 hour updates, and defective systems out of the box, is because, the system simply isn't ready. I am 99% certain that the only reason the system is having issues, is because The Big 'N', wanted to have the system out for Christmas. I mean, look at the success of the Wii during it's first Christmas. Amazing. And, from the looks of things, the Wii U is going to have close to the same response. So, I can definitely see the thought behind rushing the console.
> 
> *TL;DR: The Wii U is so buggy because, Nintendo rushed the console so they could make big bucks at Christmas. And it seems to be working.*



The Wii only sold so much because of all the advertisements and the hype of motion controls. But tell me one person who isn't on the internet who knows what a Wii U actually is. I feel like after the Holiday season the Wii U sales won't do so hot. I'm predicting a price drop sometime next year. You heard it hear first!!!!1


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 19, 2012)

SockHead said:


> The Wii only sold so much because of all the advertisements and the hype of motion controls. But tell me one person who isn't on the internet who knows what a Wii U actually is. I feel like after the Holiday season the Wii U sales won't do so hot. I'm predicting a price drop sometime next year. You heard it hear first!!!!1



Yeah right.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 20, 2012)

It's funny because similar things happened to the 3DS. Anyone remember how half of the features were missing from Day 1? Then we had to get an update to get things like the eShop? Nintendo keeps shoveling out unfinished products, as was said. Case and point _is_ the 3DS. Lacked most of its software, had poor launch titles, the price was ridiculous, etc. Nintendo, your fans aren't going anywhere. Actually take time and FINISH your system.


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2012)

Ohh I remember having 2 wait 5-eva to get on the eshop fml


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2012)

Making this post from the Wii U internet browser. It's surprisingly good!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 20, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Not getting one until an ANIMAL CROSSING WII U (sorry for caps) comes out or even a decent title. I got more things to spend more money on.



At least YOU have money to probaly buy a Wiiu and a 3ds


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 20, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> It's funny because similar things happened to the 3DS. Anyone remember how half of the features were missing from Day 1? Then we had to get an update to get things like the eShop? Nintendo keeps shoveling out unfinished products, as was said. Case and point _is_ the 3DS. Lacked most of its software, had poor launch titles, the price was ridiculous, etc. Nintendo, your fans aren't going anywhere. Actually take time and FINISH your system.


I agree. 

Though the Wii U feels so nice. <3 Downloading system update now.


----------



## Justin (Nov 21, 2012)

Tom said:


> I agree.
> 
> Though the Wii U feels so nice. <3 Downloading system update now.



Add me! FearMyWrench! Through Miiverse and not Friends List app preferably. Otherwise, it won't send a request and we'll have to do old school Nintendo add eachother.



Bacon Boy said:


> It's funny because similar things happened to the 3DS. Anyone remember how half of the features were missing from Day 1? Then we had to get an update to get things like the eShop? Nintendo keeps shoveling out unfinished products, as was said. Case and point _is_ the 3DS. Lacked most of its software, had poor launch titles, the price was ridiculous, etc. Nintendo, your fans aren't going anywhere. Actually take time and FINISH your system.



I agree that the 3DS did have those issues but they have managed to cover most of it with this launch.

1) For Wii U, I can't think of much that is missing besides a couple promised Video on Demand apps like Hulu Plus and Amazon Video (Netflix was on Day One). But it's only been 3 days and they already have Hulu Plus out so it shouldn't be long. 

2) eShop is here on Day One with most retail games available digitally plus some Indie games like Trine 2.

3) Launch lineup is surprisingly good for a launch! A new 2D Mario and Nintendo Land (for the record, it's MUCH better than E3 protrayed it) from Nintendo, two of this year's biggest fall third-party games (Black Ops 2, Assassin's Creed 3), and a pretty decent exclusive from Ubisoft: ZombiU.

4) I'll concede the price could use some work. It's different from the 3DS though. At $250 they were clearly raking in a good profit but they're actually selling at slight *loss* this time around.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 22, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Going to be looking out for online deals on Black Friday.  Otherwise I'll just get it whenever.



 My mom wouldnt let me have a wii u even if it was on sale for  3 dollars only because it's a fad. So in concluision, just because every one else has one she wont let me have a wii u


----------



## Caius (Nov 22, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> My mom wouldnt let me have a wii u even if it was on sale for  3 dollars only because it's a fad. So in concluision, just because every one else has one she wont let me have a wii u



Not everyone has the money for a Wii U. You should be happy with what you have.

Meanwhile while all these issues are coming up on the console I'll be perfectly happy playing Yoshi's story on the wii :>


----------



## Feraligator (Nov 22, 2012)

I got my 3DS for full price. It lacked all the basic features, and had such basic games when it released. I spent ?250 and a month later (still with no good games) it drops to ?120. This has taught me a lesson never to buy Nintendo franchises until a few months after.
And then the 3DS XL releases.

I am not getting the Wii U until Animal Crossing or Mario Kart Wii U come out for it... and Nintendo better not make that mistake again.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 22, 2012)

I can finally confirm what I will be getting on Friday the 30th of November.

Nintendo Wii U Premium Bundle
Nintendo Wii U Pro Controller
Nintendo Land *(Comes with Nintendo Wii U Premium Bundle)*
New Super Mario Bros. U
Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed
Disney's Epic Mickey 2: The Power of Two
New Super Mario Bros. U Strategy Guide


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2012)

Just popping in to post my Nintendo Network ID here in case anyone wants to add me. It's Tyeforce, of course. =P The Wii U will keep me very busy until New Leaf comes out, lol.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 23, 2012)

I was talking to my friend who is a store manager in a video game store last night, he told me that he is going to go to the original store that I had my Nintendo Wii U preordered at and *personally* bring it up to the store where he is the store manager.

I had to make this move because I got pretty much pushed out of the original store because I was just asking a member of staff a question regarding the Nintendo Wii U and the manager thought that I was just talking to them for general chat which I wasn't, they were also quite busy that day.
*But regardless, there was no need for that other manager to be rude like he was.*


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 23, 2012)

Tyeforce said:


> Just popping in to post my Nintendo Network ID here in case anyone wants to add me. It's Tyeforce, of course. =P The Wii U will keep me very busy until New Leaf comes out, lol.



HOLY BALLS ITS TYE. Hi there, how's life?

Oh right this is the Wii U thread.... SO HOW ABOUT THAT GAMEPAD GUYS?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 23, 2012)

Zr388 said:


> Not everyone has the money for a Wii U. You should be happy with what you have.
> 
> Meanwhile while all these issues are coming up on the console I'll be perfectly happy playing Yoshi's story on the wii :>



Did'nt I say I didnt have the money for a wiiu? My parents dont even have the money to give me a room of my own!


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 23, 2012)

My GameStop only has the white one today, so I'm going to try again some other time.


----------



## Fuse (Nov 23, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> My GameStop only has the white one today, so I'm going to try again some other time.



Are the deluxe versions limited to sell up to a certain date?


----------



## Lyssa (Nov 23, 2012)

I was gonna get a wii u next week but my terrible luck has shot my PS3's blu-ray drive in the face so now I have to buy one of those... I now have a huge PS1/dvd player though! ..... :'( 

How is the Wii U so far?


----------



## Toeto (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope, I'm not buying it.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 23, 2012)

I am ?80.00 away from being able to purchase myself a Nintendo Wii U Premium Bundle plus Nintendo Land, a Nintendo Wii U Pro Controller, a New Super Mario Bros. U Game Guide and finally Disney's Epic Mickey 2: The Power of Two for the Nintendo Wii U.

I have already paid for New Super Mario Bros. U and Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed (Limited Edition)


----------



## Elliot (Nov 23, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> I am ?80.00 away from being able to purchase myself a Nintendo Wii U Premium Bundle plus Nintendo Land, a Nintendo Wii U Pro Controller, a New Super Mario Bros. U Game Guide and finally Disney's Epic Mickey 2: The Power of Two for the Nintendo Wii U.
> 
> I have already paid for New Super Mario Bros. U and Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed (Limited Edition)



You don't have to list all the items you're gonna buy again, we figured from the list you gave earlier.


----------



## m12 (Nov 23, 2012)

Elliot said:


> You don't have to list all the items you're gonna buy again, we figured from the list you gave earlier.



Jason never changes. He's always going off about how much money he spends, like it makes any difference online. 

Anywho, 
Has anybody thought of making a Nintendo Network thread with usernames?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't plan on getting it for awhile. I only buy a system when the list of games I want for it that's rather large. 3DS was the only exception.


----------



## Brad (Nov 24, 2012)

m12 said:


> Jason never changes. He's always going off about how much money he spends, like it makes any difference online.
> 
> Anywho,
> Has anybody thought of making a Nintendo Network thread with usernames?



I think somebody already did.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 24, 2012)

Brad said:


> I think somebody already did.


You don't really need to, since Jeremy made a profile field for it.


----------



## ashwee (Nov 24, 2012)

Got a WiiU with ZombiU at release, it's so neat! The WiiU has so much potential for future games, I can't wait to see where Nintendo goes with it!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 24, 2012)

After getting to look at it, it's really nice. If I figured up right, I'll probably be getting it around May if I don't have to spend a whole lot on anything else.

I also saw that Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate is getting a Wii U version as well, so that'll be a huge reason for me getting the console sooner than I'd thought.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 24, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> Did'nt I say I didnt have the money for a wiiu? My parents dont even have the money to give me a room of my own!



I'm 15, never had a room of my own, live in a minihome with family of 5.
Not complaining here.


----------



## Justin (Nov 24, 2012)

You guys in here who have it all need to add me!  FearMyWrench is my ID. Search for me on Miiverse and send me a friend request!


----------



## Overlord Gorntrex (Nov 24, 2012)

I keep hearing people say things about "Funky Barn", what is it, and how is it. How can a farm have the funk? Is it an odor funk or a musical funk? Is George Clinton involved? Is George Clinton a farmer in this game? I have so many questions.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 25, 2012)

Overlord Gorntrex said:


> I keep hearing people say things about "Funky Barn", what is it, and how is it. How can a farm have the funk? Is it an odor funk or a musical funk? Is George Clinton involved? Is George Clinton a farmer in this game? I have so many questions.


And all of them will be answered next week! Same bat time! Same bat channel!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 25, 2012)

Justin said:


> You guys in here who have it all need to add me!  FearMyWrench is my ID. Search for me on Miiverse and send me a friend request!



Sent you a request, might send you another later. Made two IDs because I'm an indecisive person.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 25, 2012)

I second what my friend SockHead said. I'll also be waiting it out before I seriously think about getting a WiiU. New Super Mario Bros U looks great, but it doesn't justify the purchase of the system quite yet for me. 

I own a 3DS, and right now I only have two games for it. And I bought it the day it came out. Sooo, yeah, I'll wait for a larger library to choose from for the WiiU. I do think it has potential, though. I'm happy with what I've seen so far.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 29, 2012)

I have received New Super Mario Bros. U and Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed (Special Edition) today! 
*Woot! 1 day earlier!*


----------



## VillageDweller (Nov 29, 2012)

Woo, it's out tomorrow in Europe!

Tesco better have the Premium one in store or I will rage.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm blue2kid3 add me (let me know your from TBT)


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 8, 2012)

I got one.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 9, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> I got one.



This shows a great amount of enthusiasm.


----------



## Justin (Dec 9, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> I got one.



Welcome to the cool club.


----------



## Carole (Dec 9, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> I got one.



Terrific!

Did you get some Wii U games to play on it, too?


----------



## Fire_Fist (Dec 16, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> I got one.



Me too. I got the 32GB Premium Pack with Nintendoland and S&ASRT (Sonic & All Stars Racing Transformed). Enjoying both games so far!


----------



## xxAmandaPandaxx (Dec 19, 2012)

Im getting mine this week. Sooo excited!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm waiting for the LoZ Wii U to be released. Then I'll gladly buy a Wii U.


----------



## xxAmandaPandaxx (Dec 19, 2012)

Fair enough. Im super excited or Zelda. I know it will be even more amazing than before.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2012)

As long as it's different than Skyward Sword, I'm happy XD


----------



## Hey Listen! (Dec 19, 2012)

I really want a LoZ game for Wii U and a nice 3D Mario title.


----------



## xxAmandaPandaxx (Dec 19, 2012)

Well i've seen the demo videos on youtube for it and it looks amazing! A 3D mario would be awsome aswell. I think super mario bros is a bit of a let down.


----------



## Micah (Dec 19, 2012)

Smash Bros. will be the reason I finally buy a Wii U. Or a new Metroid game.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 20, 2012)

I mean, there really aren't games I'm interested in on at at the moment. I mean, I really don't care for the newest New Super Mario Bros.


----------



## xxAmandaPandaxx (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah same here but i've got myself a christmas job and the wii u is on special for a really good price so I can't resist not getting it.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 21, 2012)

Also, I'm holding out for the possibility that I might win it in the December attendance raffle my store is doing. Whoever has perfect attendance throughout December will be entered to have a chance to win a Wii U (not sure if special pack or not) or a 40 inch TV. I have no room for the TV, so if I win, I'm gonna get that Wii U


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 21, 2012)

@jvgsjeff You will only have 3GB of storage if you get that basic pack.

@Topic: I have been thinking about this ever since the Nintendo Wii U released in the United Kingdom.
Surely it wouldn't be too difficult to put all of the Nintendo DS games on the Nintendo Wii U eShop eventually as we have the Wii U Gamepad which can act as the Nintendo DS touch screen with the stylus and then we also have our TV's that can act as the Nintendo DS top screen.

So Nintendo DS games could sortof work for Wii U downloadable games.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 21, 2012)

It'd be really cool if we could do that with NDS games.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Dec 21, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> @jvgsjeff You will only have 3GB of storage if you get that basic pack.



Yeah, I got it already. I don't plan on downloading any retail games anyway, so that should actually be fine for me.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 22, 2012)

jvgsjeff said:


> Yeah, I got it already. I don't plan on downloading any retail games anyway, so that should actually be fine for me.


I was quite lucky as I was tidying my room to make room for my new bed and the Nintendo Wii U and I found my old 500GB HDD in one of the boxes underneath my old bed with 465GB still left on it.

So now my Nintendo Wii U has 490GB of storage space in total.


----------



## xxAmandaPandaxx (Dec 22, 2012)

I got my Wii u today! So excited to play it. Currently the gamepad is charging (wish it didn't take so long!) I got the premium pack and also got Assassin's Creed III


----------



## easpa (Dec 23, 2012)

I'd like to buy one whenever the price goes down. It looks like fun, but not 350 euros worth of fun.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 25, 2012)

Yo everyone I got one for Christmas. Add my ID: GyaradosBlood


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah, I most likely not be getting a Wii U anytime soon, if ever. I just don't have enough room in my house.

But I do have a question: How do Wii games work on the Wii U? Can they be played on the Wii U Game Pad?


----------



## jvgsjeff (Dec 26, 2012)

No, Wii games can't be played on the GamePad. The Wii U has to enter "Wii mode" before you can use any Wii games. Once it does, it's basically just like the Wii menu as when played on a regular Wii.


----------



## Brad (Dec 26, 2012)

WeiMoote said:


> But I do have a question: How do Wii games work on the Wii U? Can they be played on the Wii U Game Pad?



No. You use Wii remotes like normal. The WiiU supports the wii remotes because at the moment, most games multiplayer is played with 1 person on the pad, and 4 other on remotes.


Also, I got my WiiU to system update. Add me: 8biticon


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 29, 2012)

I am looking forward to playing Scribblenauts Unlimited next year.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2012)

What do you guys think of the controller for standard console games?  There's not really a point in buying a pro controller unless you can't get used to the big one.  It does feel a bit weird at first.  The hardest thing to get used to for me is the B / A / Y / X position... I'm used to the layout on GameCube more than DS.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 29, 2012)

Gamecube felt natural, but thanks to the Vita and DS I feel fine with the controls.


----------



## Justin (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm very happy with the GamePad. Don't see myself buying a Pro Controller for a quite a while.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 30, 2012)

Justin said:


> I'm very happy with the GamePad. Don't see myself buying a Pro Controller for a quite a while.



I was about to buy the pro controller because i had to ask the guy to get one behind the desk. He was about to charge me when I saw the price tag that was $50. I told him to put it back because I was already buying two Wii U games.


----------

